
Future Scanner: A Digg Clone That Tracks The Future - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/05/future-scanner-a-digg-clone-that-tracks-the-future/
======
iamwil
Neat idea of crawling articles relating to the future, but I think the
information is presented incorrectly. It should allow people to see
trajectories and compare differences between what was predicted before, and
the articles written in that particular year.

Even better (but almost too hard), if given the historical trajectories and
how the graph of technologies enable each other, you can give prediction
accuracy scores to current articles about the future.

